# My piano concerto



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hello, my name is lox. I'm 15 years old and I compose as a hobby (it's really satisfying). I started work on a piano concerto around 3 weeks ago. Im following the double exposition form for concertos. I have main theme and transition and now I'm going to write the second theme. (first part of subordinate theme introduced) after that I will bring the piano in. It's far from complete. I haven't even introduced the piano yet. Could you give some feedback please? (e.g how could I improve my orchestration, since im new to writing for orchestra. or anything that could be improved on.)

link:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey, that sounds nice! Kind of like Mozart if he had just listened to Beethoven’s 3rd Piano Conceerto. But I’m a sucker for the classical period idiom.

The orchestration sounds fine to me (though I’m no expert). I hope you’ll keep pressing on with the composition and maybe come back and adjust the orchestration later if necessary. Keep posting!

BTW the second theme (as much of it as is there, anyway) sounds well-suited as a contrast with the main theme. Also I’d want to pick up the tempo just a bit…


----------



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hey thanks for taking the time to write this response.

Strangely enough I'm actually getting inspiration from mozart's 24th piano concerto. I've also really love beethoven's 3rd piano concerto. I was subconsciously borrowing from beethoven! I knew that what I was composing sounded familiar... 

And, yes, I will consider increasing the tempo; If that's what the audience wants...


----------



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

KenOC said:


> Hey, that sounds nice! Kind of like Mozart if he had just listened to Beethoven's 3rd Piano Conceerto. But I'm a sucker for the classical period idiom.
> 
> The orchestration sounds fine to me (though I'm no expert). I hope you'll keep pressing on with the composition and maybe come back and adjust the orchestration later if necessary. Keep posting!
> 
> BTW the second theme (as much of it as is there, anyway) sounds well-suited as a contrast with the main theme. Also I'd want to pick up the tempo just a bit…


Hey thanks for taking the time to write this response.

Strangely enough I'm actually getting inspiration from mozart's 24th piano concerto. I've also really love beethoven's 3rd piano concerto. I was subconsciously borrowing from beethoven! I knew that what I was composing sounded familiar...

And, yes, I will consider increasing the tempo; If that's what the audience wants...


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Nice to see another young composer. 17 here.

To me, it doesn't really sound classical, rather, distinctly early-romantic to my ear. Reminds me of Chopin's piano concerto.

Might I suggest you try your hand at orchestrating this for a modern orchestral ensemble? I can hear in the writing that you lean towards dark and heavy sounds.


----------



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> Nice to see another young composer. 17 here.
> 
> To me, it doesn't really sound classical, rather, distinctly early-romantic to my ear. Reminds me of Chopin's piano concerto.
> 
> Might I suggest you try your hand at orchestrating this for a modern orchestral ensemble? I can hear in the writing that you lean towards dark and heavy sounds.


Thanks for the reply.

I have only immersed myself into classical music for 1 year and have ventured into mozart and beethoven mostly. That's also where I get my influence from. Which could explain the early romantic style. I probrably will compose with a modern orchestral ensemble when I'm a bit more experienced. But for now, I will first try to master orchestrating a classical orchestra ensemble.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

lachlan1415 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I have only immersed myself into classical music for 1 year and have ventured into mozart and beethoven mostly. That's also where I get my influence from. Which could explain the early romantic style. I probrably will compose with a modern orchestral ensemble when I'm a bit more experienced. But for now, I will first try to master orchestrating a classical orchestra ensemble.


I'd venture you'd probably enjoy some Panganini or Chopin. Do check them out.

You're free to orchestrate at your own pace. Regardless, what you have thus far is entertaining to listen to. It definitely has a distinct sound to it, despite its influences being heard.

I look forward to more from you.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Lox just FYI, there is a free online class called "Write Like Mozart" at coursera.org. It covers classical polyphony, voice leading, and so forth - all the rules that Mozart followed and that make his music sound like…well…Mozart. I took this class a couple of years ago and really enjoyed it, aside from learning a few things. Mostly lectures, quizzes, and exercises, very well done.

As I say, it's free. I see it's offered again starting today.

https://www.coursera.org/learn/classical-composition


----------



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

KenOC said:


> Lox just FYI, there is a free online class called "Write Like Mozart" at coursera.org. It covers classical polyphony, voice leading, and so forth - all the rules that Mozart followed and that make his music sound like…well…Mozart. I took this class a couple of years ago and really enjoyed it, aside from learning a few things. Mostly lectures, quizzes, and exercises, very well done.
> 
> As I say, it's free. I see it's offered again starting today.
> 
> https://www.coursera.org/learn/classical-composition


thanks. It looks like a really useful resourse. I'll be using it.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Basically quite derivative - but then was Beethoven's C minor. No expert on orchestration but if you're only 15 then you have done very well. At least it is tuneful and listenable which is quite unlike some modern music


----------

